# New York in 24hrs



## elefantfresh (14 Aug 2007)

Heading to the States in 3 weeks and will have a 24hr stop over in NY. Staying somewhere in Manhatten for the night. Arrive at 3pm on the Sat and leave at 5pm on the Sun (26hrs, sorry Clubman). Any ideas of what is feasable for me to do in that timescale? I dont want to just sit in a bar - i could do that at home.


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Heading to the States in 3 weeks and will have a 24hr stop over in NY. Staying somewhere in Manhatten for the night. Arrive at 3pm on the Sat and leave at 5pm on the Sun (26hrs, sorry Clubman). Any ideas of what is feasable for me to do in that timescale? I dont want to just sit in a bar - i could do that at home.


 
You could go to the empire state, open till midnight top of the rock rockefeller centre also open late. Bus tour uptown & downtown tour. Shopping at Macys.


----------



## Mack (14 Aug 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12188752/


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2007)

Just head towards Greenwich village and wander!

Seriously - you'll find easily enough to interest you in this area.  It's on Manhattan island so easily accessable.  Depends what you are into I suppose but it's full of arty places, music, interesting 'bohemian' type stuff etc etc


----------



## Rebelette (14 Aug 2007)

How about a bus tour. That way you get to take in all the sights in a few hours.


----------



## z108 (14 Aug 2007)

Theres an awful lot to see. Where do you arrive at '3pm' ? At the airport or at your accomodation ? Where is the accomodation located ? Is it on Manhattan next to a subway? How tired will you be when you arrive ? (based on time since last sleeping before the packing etc). The subway runs all night. How many hours do you want to stay out after arriving  ? You may want some sleep before your connecting flight. I'm assuming you may have to return to the airport for a connecting flight ? Basically how many hours can you allocate to seeing and experiencing Manhattan ?
Would you be looking for somewhere to eat , shopping  or to do some fast sightseeing ? I was in the exact same situation as yourself, waiting for a connecting flight last month except my bed wasnt slept in as New York has so much to see!


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> Theres an awful lot to see. Where do you arrive at '3pm' ? At the airport or at your accomodation ? Where is the accomodation located ? Is it on Manhattan next to a subway? How tired +will you be when you arrive ? (based on time since last sleeping before the packing etc). The subway runs all night. How many hours do you want to stay out after arriving ? You may want some sleep before your connecting flight. I'm assuming you may have to return to the airport for a connecting flight ? Basically how many hours can you allocate to seeing and experiencing Manhattan ?
> Would you be looking for somewhere to eat , shopping or to do some fast sightseeing ? +I was in the exact same situation as yourself, waiting for a connecting flight last month except my bed wasnt slept in as New York has so much to see!


 
did u stay out all night and where was open??


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> did u stay out all night and where was open??


 
Well 'city that never sleeps' and all that!

The free ferry to Staten Island is an easy way of getting a river 'cruise'.
It can be an eye-opener too - all sorts of lifeforms on that ferry!


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Aug 2007)

Yeah, i'm of the "leave the sleeping til i get home" attitude. I'm game for anything to be honest. Maybe some sleazy jazz club. I like the idea of the empire state at midnight. Not too pushed about restaurants - i wouldnt be a foodie. Dont know yet where exactly the hotel is - was just told its in Manhatten. NY Rangers are playing on the sat that i'm there - love to get tickets for that.


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Well 'city that never sleeps' and all that!
> 
> The free ferry to Staten Island is an easy way of getting a river 'cruise'.
> It can be an eye-opener too - all sorts of lifeforms on that ferry!


 
I know its the city that never sleeps but we went with our teenage son and shops close at certain times also dont think there would be anything quite family friendly after certain hours, but am just curious to know if its just bars that are open all night or what else is there?????


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Yeah, i'm of the "leave the sleeping til i get home" attitude. I'm game for anything to be honest. Maybe some sleazy jazz club. I like the idea of the empire state at midnight. Not too pushed about restaurants - i wouldnt be a foodie. Dont know yet where exactly the hotel is - was just told its in Manhatten. NY Rangers are playing on the sat that i'm there - love to get tickets for that.


 
I went to a _fantastic _jazz club about 5 years ago - I'll get the name tonight. The Charlie Mingus band were playing - which is basically his band - minus CM. I think they're almost resident in the particular venue which again, was somewhere in Greenwich Village.  Wasn't a sleazy club though - quite upmarket actually -you could imagine Sinatra lounging in one of the large semicircular purple velvety seats drinking champagne - that kind of place.  Wasn't too expensive if I remember correctly - about $25?  I'll check tonight if you are interested.

A lot of the typical tourist buildings in NY by the way can involve_ huge_ queues...


----------



## Firefly (14 Aug 2007)

I'd agree with Caveat...Grenwich Village is very cool. Apart from that I'd stay around the Park. Grab a show and do some shopping and you can't go too wrong!


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> I'd agree with Caveat...Grenwich Village is very cool. Apart from that I'd stay around the Park. Grab a show and do some shopping and you can't go too wrong!


 

They only have a day, a show is a waste of shopping/sightseeing time.


----------



## z108 (14 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> did u stay out all night and where was open??


I wasnt under pressure to see everything in my 20 hours there as I had lived and worked there previously so had already seen everything.
This time I just went to 42nd street  and had a wander, bought some clothes suitable for the humidity, and called into my favorite Japanese fast food restaurant Yoshinoya on 42nd street next to the subway and all the bright lights. 

http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/yoshinoya01

Then hit a few bars with a friend whos lived there for 4 years and just got married over there. Clubwise/Barwise where you go depends on the night of the week but theres always somewhere to go. 103 and Broadway has a few dive bars which can be a lot of fun.

If you havent been to New York before then a different plan is in order methinks...


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> I wasnt under pressure to see everything in my 20 hours there as I had lived and worked there previously so had already seen everything.
> This time I just went to 42nd street and had a wander, bought some clothes suitable for the humidity, and called into my favorite Japanese fast food restaurant Yoshinoya on 42nd street next to the subway and all the bright lights.
> 
> http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/yoshinoya01
> ...


 
I have been 4 times only once without teenager though and only place we drank was in blarney Rock as it was near hotel.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Aug 2007)

> If you havent been to New York before then a different plan is in order methinks...


 
talk to me!!


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> talk to me!!


 
Try this for bus tour

http://www.buynewyorktours.com/tours/all_loops_tour_double_decker_nyc_grayline.html


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Aug 2007)

Going drinking in New York sounds like a criminal waste of time if you've only 26 hours there. You can drink as much as you like once you get home.


----------



## z108 (14 Aug 2007)

Well can you answer the rest of this ? 



sign said:


> Where do you arrive at '3pm' ? At the airport or at your accomodation ? Where is the accomodation located ? Is it on Manhattan next to a subway?... The subway runs all night. How many hours do you want to stay out after arriving  ?...I'm assuming you may have to return to the airport for a connecting flight ? Basically how many hours can you allocate to seeing and experiencing Manhattan ?
> Would you be looking for somewhere to eat , shopping  or to do some fast sightseeing ?




If you want to see as much as possible of Manhattan then dont even bother to check in at your hotel. Shower and shave before your flight!  If arriving in JFK then put your luggage in storage, head for the 'airtrain'                  [broken link removed] which is what they call the monorail which connects the airport with the subway. It costs 5 dollars to enter. Take the airtrain to Howard beach where  it connects with the subway. From there you can see the whole of Manhattan! The subway costs only 2 dollars to enter. Once inside you can go wherever you want and its free to exit.
Pick up some subway maps along the way and study them well. http://www.mta.info/mta has  maps especially of the Manhattan subway and you should know in advance where you are arriving , staying and departing from.
It's important to do as much as possible before daylight fades and new opportunities replace old ones.
Take the Subway downtown to the end of Manhattan to South Ferry to see the Statue of Liberty. To be in NYC and not see the Statue of Liberty is unpardonable !
Around south ferry there is a cruise you may take for a 1 or 2 hour tour of the  coast complete with  a guide who points out what everything is and its significance. There is also a speedboat tour which does it all in 20 or 30 mins to the sound of rock music being pumped out.
You may also get  a boat to Liberty Island where the Statue of Liberty is but the queues and crowds there are pretty time consuming so you probably wouldnt have time.
From there you can hop back on the subway and get off at canal Street nearby  http://www.nychinatown.org/canal2.html and explore Chinatown.
Tip when buying anything simply walk away and look as disinterested as possible as they love to haggle. I've managed to get stuff for 15% of what they originally asked for. From there you can go to 12th Avenue and Greenwich village.
Theres just too much to write!. Depending on the date there may be special festivals,events (jazz or otherwise)  happening on the night you arrive.  Do some research  You have 3 weeks to do it . You should also Google for a forum populated by New Yorkers and ask them their views.


----------



## Firefly (14 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> They only have a day, a show is a waste of shopping/sightseeing time.


 
See the show at night!

_Wicked_ is meant to be, eh wicked....


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas folks - now i really don't know what to do!!! 
Think i'll be drinking a lot of coffee to keep going for 24hrs.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Aug 2007)

Just been told the hotel is on Lexington Ave - a quick google looks like its right in the middle of Manhatten.


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Just been told the hotel is on Lexington Ave - a quick google looks like its right in the middle of Manhatten.


 
Yep. "Lex" should be the biz alright.

Forgot about the details for that jazz club - if you're still interested I'll try to find out tonight.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Aug 2007)

Yes, i'd love to know - try something different - not flying out on the sunday until 9pm either so it looks like 1.5 days.


----------



## z108 (15 Aug 2007)

You should also go see the site of the twin towers while you're there and the small church right next to it which managed to escape destruction.


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2007)

Sorry elefantfresh - can't actually find the info. on that jazz place - but I suppose it's the music more so than the venue - I'd definitely advise getting Time Out as soon as you arrive and if the Charles Mingus (big?) band are playing anywhere I'd recommend seeing them - mostly fairly conventional but some mad 'freak-out' modern stuff too.

In general, Greenwich Village and the bordering East Village, West Village and Soho areas will provide a lot to see/do with Washington Sq being a kind of epicentre. 

Museums (of Contemporary Art, Guggenheim, African Art & Alternative Museum) are all in the locality.  Famous music venues (Blue Note, The Bitter End, CBGBs) are all nearby together with great cafés, bookshops & all sorts of odd places/people.

You'll love it!


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Sep 2007)

Got back yesterday - ended up with 26hrs in total! booked into hotel at 4pm and was on the road ready to check
the place out by 4.15pm - returned back to the hotel at 3.30am without having stopped for a minute! 4 hr sleep, quick shower and was on the road again by 9am - back to hotel for 6pm taxi.
The most mental place on earth! Did as much as feasably possible in that amount of time. Times square at night and during the day. Central park. Grand Central - that was so cool! I wanted to lie down on the escaltor like Carlito but there were too many cops about. Statue of liberty, Ellis Island via boat tour. 59th st bridge. 
Madison sq garden, Carnegie Hall. Met museum but not enough time to really do it. Defo got a flavour (flavor) for the place and will have to go back and give it real time.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (18 Sep 2007)

That sounds amazing!  I must check it out myself sometime.

Know what I'm saying'?!


----------



## Caveat (18 Sep 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I wanted to lie down on the escaltor like Carlito but there were too many cops about.


 
 

Glad you enjoyed it - catch any music? _Jazz?  _


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Sep 2007)

Just didnt have time - i wish i did. Maybe next time. Got to some good rock and roll in Seattle though.


----------



## foxylady (18 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Glad you enjoyed it - catch any music? _Jazz?  _


 

More like did they catch a breath?


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Sep 2007)

ooh, i forgot the empire state - did that too - 15mins at top and then go go go!!!


----------

